# Stop Following Abe Husein! Please join the effort to form a new United App-Based Workers Assoc.



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Abe Hussein was successful at getting the ball rolling in organizing the #UberSTRIKE. But he is a divisive figure, and has a conflict of interest in leading Drivers due to his NLRB Case against Uber.

Please join this nascent group instead of following Abe Husein.









*https://m.facebook.com/groups/1258945997464683?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is a good example of how delusional & divisive Abe Husein is. Also notice that Abe spells his last name as "Hu*s*ein" on the Forum, and "Hu*ss*ein" on FB.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Forum Member KeJorn has spearheaded this effort so far.

Rich Brunelle is joining his efforts on *US Ride-Hail Drivers Association,* with it's 3,000 members, with the new *United App Based Workers.








* +









Sacto Burbs, Neil Yaremchuk, Michael - Cleveland, AintWorthIt, MyCarHurts, UberLou, Showa50, Lag Monkey, OrlUberOffDriver please join and help spread the word of this.

Thank you!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

? This Rich brunelle

You are kidding me right. Talk about a man with an agenda. The guy who threatened to come punch me out?

No thanks.

I much prefer "no perks for non members" Abe.

We all have an agenda.

This begs the question - should we let anyone who does not drive for Uber leaf us? This is an extra credit essay.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This Rich brunelle
> You are kidding me right. Talk about a man with an agenda. The guy who threatened to come punch me out?
> No thanks.
> I much prefer "no perks for non members" Abe.
> We all have an agenda.


We are talking about this Rich Brunelle. And he won't be The Leader, but only one of the leaders.

All decisions would be made by Drivers themselves. Here is an example:


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This begs the question - should we let anyone who does not drive for Uber leaf us? This is an extra credit essay.


I do not understand your question, since Abe Hussein/Husein does not drive for Uber anymore, yet he is the sole leader & decision maker. But the United App Based Workers would be led by Drivers themselves.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Abe is our guy and the best we have at leading drivers in a unitedeffort against uber. I haven't seen anyone as outspoken as him or anyone who has provided the results he has. The uber strike might of flopped but it got the ball rolling it got more media coverage then any strike before. A few city's even organized protests toghter, that was cool. it was a start drivers are ready and foamimg at the mouth to strike again and hit back at uber. The gas is there and Abe is are match! Big things coming up from the UberStrike Uber Freedom movement.

I do have mad respect for cabbie but I won't change and add is really good at rallying the troops and getting media attention


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Abe is our guy and the best we have at leading drivers in a unitedeffort against uber. I haven't seen anyone as outspoken as him or anyone who has provided the results he has. The uber strike might of flopped but it got the ball rolling it got more media coverage then any strike before. A few city's even organized protests toghter, that was cool. it was a start drivers are ready and foamimg at the mouth to strike again and hit back at uber. The gas is there and Abe is are match! Big things coming up from the UberStrike Uber Freedom movement.
> 
> I do have mad respect for cabbie but I won't change and add is really good at rallying the troops and getting media attention


So, he leads a strike that flopped. What makes him a good leader? Anyone can be outspoken. Anyone can say "I don't like this!!!"

Respectfully, this is bigger than "don't go online". Their business model will keep people moving after just a 20 minute training session. This is a giant that needs a slingshot-stone to the head(metaphoric bible reference).


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a great Idea... 

However putting ones name on this list is suicide for any driver who does not carry the right insurance. Or has not told thier insurance company (or finance company) what thier activity is. 

Until the insurance situation is sorted I would advise any driver who is flying under the radar to not add thier name to the Facebook group. 

If you crash at anytime you will be stuck holding all the liability.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Abe is our guy and the best we have at leading drivers in a unitedeffort against uber. I haven't seen anyone as outspoken as him or anyone who has provided the results he has. The uber strike might of flopped but it got the ball rolling it got more media coverage then any strike before. A few city's even organized protests toghter, that was cool. it was a start drivers are ready and foamimg at the mouth to strike again and hit back at uber. The gas is there and Abe is are match! Big things coming up from the UberStrike Uber Freedom movement.
> 
> I do have mad respect for cabbie but I won't change and add is really good at rallying the troops and getting media attention


So you don't seem to have any problems that Abe is now going to personally capitalize on the efforts of over 10,000 drivers nationwide? He isn't an Uber driver anymore but rather the president of his own personal fan club.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Read this exchange between Abe Husein and Kevin Hulett. Abe never answers Kevin's question if the Association he intends to form will be a Non-Profit Organization.
https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...tifier=1035681513119132&gfid=AQCswdTpCVw3U35s









This is Abe's Event Announcement on the formation of his own "Private, Members Only" Association. Left unanswered is the question of Profit/ Non-Profit Organization.
*








About*
_As it stands right now, drivers have no voice and Uber continues to treat drivers like machines and walk all over them. Drivers have no bargaining power. But there is hope! A movement has been started. Drivers are uniting and coming together for the greater good of all drivers.

Finally an association that will give drivers a voice is being formed! This will be real chance at creating change with Uber. Since drivers are not employee's (yet), they can not legally form an official union. This is just as good as a union for a fraction of the cost. This is a private, members only association. Uber employee's are strickly prohibited from joining the association and I am having my attorney put a clause in the membership agreement to where if an employee is found out to be a member, the associaiotn will be able to prosecute them.

Decicions regarding the movement will be brought to the table and voted upon by all members. The option with the highest votes, will be the route we take as a group. Membership is stirckly confidential and not public information. Uber will not know you are a member.

Members will be promted to create a profile upon joining. You do not have to use your real name or picture, however I suggest you do so we can keep it real. You will automaticlly be grouped/tagged with other members from your city. Each city will have their own room inside the website as well as there will be main, national rooms. This will make organizing futrure protests/strikes much more easier.

Membership is $10 a month. The majority of dues will go to finance futrue strike campaigns. Nothing is guaranteed, but the plan is to have strike leaders in every major city. The city leaders will be given a budget to help organize protests. I would also like to start holding quaterly events across the nation for members to attend. It would be a great opportunity to network with each other, make new friendships, create a stronger bond and just have a overall fun time. As membership grows, so wil the staff of the association. Staff members will be voted in by other members.

That is the plan for the membership dues. The reality is, it costs money to organize a mass movement like this. $10 a month is a very modest amount for what the possible outcome of this could be. I am asking members to give the associaiton at least 6 months to a year to see real results. If you are not happy with the results the associaiton is bringing for drivers, then cancel your membership after that time frame. You can also cancel it at anytime of course.

The main objective here is to unite drivers and give them a real barging chance with Uber. Uber knows drivers are not united now and that's why they just do whatever the hell they want to drivers. They should get drivers imput first if they are true "partners".

I will be holding several live Q&A sessions the day of launch and more after that if nessacary. As well as, I am happy to answer any questions you might have here in the event page. Lets try and keep this a peacful/respectful zone. All the details of the Association will be revealed at launch, including the name and website info. The mission statment and vision statement will be voted upon as well.

This is the start of something very big! I can feel it! This could very well change the entire ridesharing economy as we know it! Lets make history here!!! #Uberstrike!!!_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> The uber strike might of flopped but it got the ball rolling it got more media coverage then any strike before.


The media coverage was due to efforts Local Organizers like Sacto Burbs & Neil Yaremchuk. I personally worked overtime by Direct Messaging my #UberSTRIKE tweets to scores of reporters.

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650052623924490240

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649700829075767299

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652829877197012992

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654993896938807296

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654771222866100224*
And this is what Abe accomplished at the Protest outside Uber HQs:

*UberX drivers' protest fizzles at S.F. headquarters*
By Carolyn Said


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This was my reply to Abe on his comment above:

"Abe Husein: Just mark my words, I am going to do everything I can to ensure that any policy change from Uber, only benifits members of the association. All scabs can keep driving for pennies."

_That statement shows that you're a narcissist and an egomaniac. You couldn't even get 10 San Francisco Drivers to show up at the protest in front of Uber's HQs.

You're a divisive figure to the extreme in your rhetoric & tactics.

Kevin Hulett made reasonable proposals about forming a non profit association with an elected board & office holders. But with you it's always "My way or the highway".

Drivers' grievances against Uber are Not a profit opportunity for anyone, especially You!

Edit: You're Not:
1) A good leader.
2) A good tactician. 
3) A good organiser or a good planner.
4) A good strategic thinker.
....
You're Not much good at anything, except buying Facebook "Likes"._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Another one of my comments to Abe:

_"The fact of the matter is that you have a big conflict of interest in leading any group of drivers, due to your NLRB Case against Uber. No matter how successful you are in organizing Drivers for a future strike, Uber will:
1) Not Recognise you or your group.
2) Dismiss your/group's efforts as being those of disgruntled former or current Drivers.
3) Uber will not negotiate with you/group.

If the interests of the Drivers are your true motivation, I have a simple proposal for you:

You step aside and throw your support behind Drivers Association. And in return, the Association Board & Members will vote to reimburse you for the out of pocket expenses you've incurred to date."_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Another thing to consider is that Abe has very poor knowledge about the Uber world! Heck he didn't even know of the existence of UberPeople.Net, the biggest community of Drivers, till this month!

And how come he's not come back here to confer & seek input from Forum Members since his only post here?


Abe Husein said:


> wow, a lot of great comments in here. This is my first time in this site. People kept sending me links to it so I thought I would check it out. Drivers may not agree with parts of the strike, but the fact is, this is the biggest nation wide uber strike to date. This is what we have to work with. We should all seize the moment and unite as one to accomplish a greater future for all drivers. This isn't about me, it's about Uber mis treating drivers. Let stay united and show Uber we are not going to just keep rolling over and let them walk all over us!


*#UberSTRIKE | Media Coverage & Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment*

I had been very supportive of Abe Husein from the moment I learned about the strike. I'd defended him & promoted the strike tirelessly since late September. UberLou can attest to that.

I'd tried to advise him on some basic tactics to make the strike more impactful. Abe failed miserably to follow through on any of my constructive & supportive advice in a timely fashion.

AintWorthIt designed excellent strike posters/flyers. But Abe stuck to his amateurish poster.

















I could go on why Drivers need to get Abe out of the picture, instead of blindly following him...but you get the idea.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Another thing to consider is that Abe has very poor knowledge about the Uber world! Heck he didn't even know of the existence of UberPeople.Net, the biggest community of Drivers, till this month!
> 
> And how come he's not come back here to confer & seek input from Forum Members since his only post here?
> 
> ...


If you were leading efforts I would follow you chi1cabby. I would follow you because I believe you would do this with everyone's best interest, not just your own. I know you would be detailed oriented and know the proper steps to take. The only thing I would question are words like "Strike" or "Scab".

Right this ship that Abe has destroyed and I will be part of it. I have a small following and I could help in my market if I honestly believe in the cause.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Right this ship that Abe has destroyed and I will be part of it. I have a small following and I could help in my market if I honestly believe in the cause.


Thanx UberLou! Please join the group to see what they are trying to do.

I'm lending my full support to KeJorn in his effort to form the United App-Based Workers Association. I will be advising the leadership, which so far includes KeJorn, Rich Brunelle, JaxBeachDriver amongst others.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Thanx UberLou! Please join the group to see what they are trying to do.
> 
> I'm lending my full support to KeJorn in his effort to form the United App-Based Workers Association. I will be advising the leadership, which so far includes KeJorn, Rich Brunelle, JaxBeachDriver amongst others.


Abe has served as a catalyst. His personality is abrasive, but he provided a kind of charge. He is just one guy. Getting something meaningful going is likely to prove a bit messy and uncomfortable at first. Drivers might do well to reach out to drivers in other towns across the country, irrespective of what phase of the cycle they find themselves in.

Locally, drivers should probably be getting together and associating regularly such then when the time comes to demonstrate, the people have already gotten together for other purposes.

As for Abe, if you don't want him as a leader, don't frame him as a leader, frame him as a guy who served as a catalyst, his general comportment is only going to get him so far, you need someone with better vision. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Abe Who???


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> Abe Who???


And now the dementia sets in...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Abe Who???


Time to forget this guy and move on.

Once given better options drivers will join the association that they feel has their best interests at heart.

Forget Abe, Move on.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The media coverage was due to efforts Local Organizers like Sacto Burbs & Neil Yaremchuk. I personally worked overtime by Direct Messaging my #UberSTRIKE tweets to scores of reporters.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


We had very good local coverage of the work stoppage in Dallas via newspaper & TV. That was done thru our local FB group.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> And now the dementia sets in...


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you were leading efforts I would follow you chi1cabby. I would follow you because I believe you would do this with everyone's best interest, not just your own. I know you would be detailed oriented and know the proper steps to take. The only thing I would question are words like "Strike" or "Scab".
> 
> Right this ship that Abe has destroyed and I will be part of it. I have a small following and I could help in my market if I honestly believe in the cause.


LOL. " THE CAUSE" is "Give me more money". I helped out because it was fun. But really - if you want to make money - drive livery.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Time to forget this guy and move on.
> 
> Once given better options drivers will join the association that they feel has their best interests at heart.
> 
> Forget Abe, Move on.


POST #:21/observer: I HATE to Show-
case HOW
PERSNICKETTY that I CAN be....but
Abe's Serial Misspellings are enough
to turn me Against his Yakkety-Yak
Filibuster Parade!

Thanks again, chi1cabby !


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I think people that wear sunglasses indoors are douchy.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

thank you @chi1cabby for posting about this.
I will check it out.
From the very beginning I stated that I was supportive of the no work weekend .. but not of anything that that abe guy was involved in.
(I believe I stated that he reminded me of a carnival barker or a telemarketer).


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

"I would never belong to a club that would have me as a member."--Groucho Marx


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The guy is a straight up simp. A man born with the victim complex being suckered and scammed probably his whole life. Why would any of you follow him in the first place? LOL at him.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The media coverage was due to efforts Local Organizers like Sacto Burbs & Neil Yaremchuk. I personally worked overtime by Direct Messaging my #UberSTRIKE tweets to scores of reporters.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


LOL what a failure.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Hussein was successful at getting the ball rolling in organizing the #UberSTRIKE. But he is a divisive figure, and has a conflict of interest in leading Drivers due to his NLRB Case against Uber.
> Please join this nascent group instead of following Abe Husein.


If any of these groups want to prove that they have any idea what they are doing
or have any leadership skills at all, in my opinion, they ought to do something beneficial for drivers:

Reach out to drivers and get as many as possible to
send in a request to Uber Opting Out of Binding Arbitration.
*Even if it's beyond the 30 day Uber imposed deadline.
ALL DRIVERS should Opt Out now.*​
Give Attorney Lis-Riordin the ammunition she needs to go before Judge Chen or an appeals court to request from Uber the data on how many drivers have opted out of the binding arbitration clause.
Give her the backing she needs to prove that drivers choose to opt out as soon as they learn that Uber opted them in.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you want to do something to help all drivers?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-something-to-help-all-drivers-write-to-judge-chen.41854/


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Simon said:


> Until the insurance situation is sorted I would advise any driver who is flying under the radar to not add thier name to the Facebook group.


 One can go on FB under an aka name.

Why was this "leader" in SF rather than in KC to organize his own city? SF did not need him.

Lag Monkey . . . Abe is YOUR guy, not mine. Take me off your conference call list. All I hear from that man is "I - I - I," never "we - we - we." There is no I in the word team. Your man is _egocentric_ (thinking only of oneself, without regard for the feelings or desires of others; self-centered).


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Call me crazy we already know I am, I did Uber for a year! But Abe has me ready to drink the cool aid poison. He is good to have and should be supported. Even if not officially, on the side. Having him out there is helping our cause btw I encourage and support all groups!

ABWA or whatever it is seems cool due they have a site when are the strikes or media attention gabbing things? When do we get noticed


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

In many ways lag.. HE is hurting our cause..
Many people see that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> ABWA or whatever it is seems cool due they have a site when are the strikes or media attention gabbing things? When do we get noticed


A baby has got to learn to crawl before it can walk...

In other words the FB Group is there to first start a legal drivers association. Please join the group.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Call me crazy we already know I am, I did Uber for a year! But Abe has me ready to drink the cool aid poison. He is good to have and should be supported. Even if not officially, on the side. Having him out there is helping our cause btw I encourage and support all groups!
> 
> ABWA or whatever it is seems cool due they have a site when are the strikes or media attention gabbing things? When do we get noticed


I understand where you're coming from and respect it. I don't think he is good to have as a voice for rideshare drivers. I think he does more damage than good.

From what I have seen and read, he is not the kind of person who has any interest in bringing people together to address issues and sove problems.

Uber and Lyft are private companies. Nobody threatening violence, calling brother and sister drivers "scabs" (because they don't agree with him, don't know who he is or have to work to keep the lights on) and whose premise is that the labor force should be the only ones to determine how a company should 'do business' is ever going to be seen as a positive voice for change - or even taken seriously by the people who matter.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> ABWA


 . . . stands for American Business Women's Association.

Your reference is to United App-Based Workers (UABW).


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nobody threatening violence, calling 'brother and sister drivers' "scabs" (because they don't agree with him, don't know who he is or have to work to keep the lights on) and whose premise is that the labor force should be the only ones to determine how the company should 'do business' is ever going to be seen as a positive voice for change - or even taken seriously by the people who matter.


Well-stated! When I asked this man about joining the UABW, he told me "Hell no!" In reference to one of the organizers, "He is one of the biggest scabs there is!" When I come across the statement, again, I will post it. The man is all about what HE can do and being paid for it.  UABW, if I am correct, is attempting to become a non-profit organization.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Well-stated! When I asked this man about joining the UABW, he told me "Hell no!" In reference to one of the organizers, "He is one of the biggest scabs there is!" When I come across the statement, again, I will post it. The man is all about what HE can do and being paid for it.  UABW, if I am correct, is attempting to become a non-profit organization.


Mr. Hussein is the Travis Kalanick of rideshre drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> if you want to make money - drive livery.


or de-livery.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> LOL. " THE CAUSE" is "Give me more money".


well, to be fair, the 'cause' is:

If I am an independent contractor, as our agreement states,
and the rider is my customer, as the agreement states, 
then I will determine the "fare" charged - just as it says in the 
Partner Agreement you entered into with me. All you need to do 
is tell me how much you are going to charge me for a license to 
use your application and how much you will charge me and/or
my customer for handling the payment for each completed trip.
If you can't or won't do that, then you will need to start providing
me the benefits legally required as an employee of your company.​


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Me: Pass it on. Started in Florida and going nationwide. It is United App-Based Workers. There is a YouTube video at the FB site
*<Addition: https://www.facebook.com/UnitedRideSharingDrivers>*​given on the poster above. I was unable to download it to this page. Click "preview" for the poster. It is an organization that will work to have organized protests in the future. Check out the FB page.

Like · Reply · October 18 at 12:21am · Edited

Abe Hussein: He'll no, I do not support this! The person who came up with this, is the biggest scab of them all. He is actively trying to downplay our strike.

Like · Reply · 1 · October 18 at 12:31am

Me: Why do you say that about Seth Miller? I know neither of you personally. You were the one to "get the ball rolling" on the strike. Seth is trying to get app-based workers (not just drivers) an organization they can relate to. IMO he is trying to make the next protest more organized.

Like · Reply · October 21 at 12:59am · Edited

Abe Hussein: I don't think he knows what it really takes to start a nationwide campaing like this. Nor does he have the resources to start a movement like this. There are a lot of people who critize and think they can do a better job, but when push comes to shove, they are all talk and can achieve no results.

Like · Reply · October 21 at 1:05am
====================================================================
It has now evolved from "Drivers" to " Workers.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/UNI...=1261278383898111&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Why was this "leader" in SF rather than in KC to organize his own city?


Just a wild guess, hehe... but that is where the companies he was protesting are headquartered. as the 'leader' of his own org, who wants media attn, I can't think of a more appropriate place for him to have been.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you were leading efforts I would follow you chi1cabby. I would follow you because I believe you would do this with everyone's best interest, not just your own. I know you would be detailed oriented and know the proper steps to take. The only thing I would question are words like "Strike" or "Scab".
> 
> Right this ship that Abe has destroyed and I will be part of it. I have a small following and I could help in my market if I honestly believe in the cause.


I agree, Chi-Cabby is a good choice. I 2nd..


----------



## Denise Scharff (Oct 26, 2015)

[QUOTE="UberLou, post: 549022, member: The only thing I would question are words like "Strike" or "Scab".

I agree with this. I can't tell you how many times I wanted to groan when I would hear/seen "strike" as we aren't a union and we aren't employees and getting labeled "scab" was decisive and unfair when there are SO MANY drivers who didn't have a clue as to what was going on.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> chi1cabby . . . Both of us have joined the UABW. Tomorrow at 2:00 pm at a Starbucks @Louisiana and McGowen with some Houston drivers who are interested in a chapter of the association being formed here in Houston. My errands will run me all over Houston tomorrow. So an hr down time will be welcome.


I am really, really uncomfortable seeing you folks post meeting dates/times publicly where anyone can read them... aren't you? I mean, there's got to be a btter way to handle private conversations between users here than publicly in a thread, right?


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

I just made a video that addresses this subject as well as other updates. I seriously question your logic to start a nationwide movement and get it off the ground. There are more than one person calling the shots, ok then who will have the ultimate say in the decision you take? You seem to not be investing any money into this. Do you honestly think you will get anywhere without spending money? If you do decide to spend money, where will you get it from? If you decide to all pitch in money, then how will you decide how its spent? How will you market your organization?

Are you willing to be deactivated for putting your neck out for drivers? Because that's exactly what happened to me. I tried to form a strike in my city of Kansas City and Uber saw the support I was getting and deactivated me. With an association like this just starting out, you have to minimize the room for error and failure at all costs. With having more than one main voice/leader, you are setting yourself up for all kinds of drama/problems. How well do you know the other leaders in your group? How do you know you can trust them?

That is why in the beginning, the Uber Strike Movement Association (USMA) will have one main voice that makes the final say on decisions. Every decision the association makes will be voted on in the "Round Table Discussion Room", part of the website. The first order of business to vote upon will be the date of the next strike campaign. I think some of you are just upset because you have been trying to start a movement like this for so long but could never get if off the ground and here I come along and take massive and immediate action and get things off the ground super fast. But that's how it has to be. You have to make quick, big moves.

I have a massive marketing campaign planned for the launch of USMA on November 11th. I am giving myself 5 days. I will know in 5 days if it's going to be successful or not. I don't need time to make things happen. Its easier to move fast than to wait too long and take too much time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> I just made a video that addresses this subject as well as other updates. I seriously question your logic to start a nationwide movement and get it off the ground. There are more than one person calling the shots, ok then who will have the ultimate say in the decision you take? You seem to not be investing any money into this. Do you honestly think you will get anywhere without spending money? If you do decide to spend money, where will you get it from? If you decide to all pitch in money, then how will you decide how its spent? How will you market your organization?
> 
> Are you willing to be deactivating for putting your neck out for drivers? Because that's exactly what happened to me. I tried to form a strike in my city of Kansas City and Uber saw the support I was getting and deactivated me. With an association like this just starting out, you have to minimize the room for error and failure at all costs. With having more than one main voice/leader, you are setting yourself up for all kinds of drama/problems. How well do you know the other leaders in your group? How do you know you can trust them?
> 
> ...


hehe... ever hear of Occupy Wallstreet?


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe... ever hear of Occupy Wallstreet?


You think they didn't spend any money to get the movement off the ground?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> You think they didn't spend any money to get the movement off the ground?


I think you know I was talking about leadership and decision making.
As far as funding goes, I also think you've seen my thread on the subject.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/curi...ist-to-represent-you-to-uber-lawmakers.40170/


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

USMA will make decisions based upon votes from members. However, there is still one main voice that will make the final say and who will execute the decision of the members. Kind of like our current government. There is congress and the president. They all work together and make decisions together but the president makes the final say. It will be like this in the beginning to minimize errors. This isn't about who is leading or any one person. It's about the movement and making uber know we are serious. We have to make big waves. That's the only way uber will take us serious and start to negotiate. Uber is one of the most arrogant, stubborn, greediest companies in business today. It is going to take a lot to make them change and that's why we have to make a lot of noise and push the limits!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> Kind of like our current government. There is congress and the president. They all work together and make decisions together but the president makes the final say.


You, apprently, need to re-read the constituion - because that's not how the US government works - at all.
(Didn't you see that filmstrip in 3rd grade, "How A Bill Becomes A Law"?)


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You, apprently, need to re-read the constituion - because that's not how the US government works - at all.
> (Didn't you see that filmstrip in 3rd grade, "How A Bill Becomes A Law"?)


I know exactly how a bill becomes a law. The president ultimately has the final say and can use his veto authority to pass a bill. The president has no power without congress and vice versa. Executive, judicial and legislative branch, they all work together.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> I know exactly how a bill becomes a law. The president ultimately has the final say and can use his veto authority to pass a bill.


No, he or she can use their veto authority to send a bill back to congress.
THEN congress can over-ride his/her veto by a 2/3rds vote in both houses.
Congress ALWAYS has the final say on legislation - that's why it's called the legislative branch.

(Actually, once a bill is passed and signed into law - or becomes law by virtue of a congressional override - the Supreme Court *could* still deem it unconstitutional, so ultimately, congress only has the final say on legislation if they craft and pass a bill that is constitutionally sound)

<ring, ring, ring>
Class dismissed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> I agree, Chi-Cabby is a good choice. I 2nd..


Thank you MrsUberJax & UberLou, but I cannot be part of the leadership of any Drivers Assoc. due to the fact that I don't drive for Uber or Lyft anymore. I was doing UberTaxi when I joined the Forum, but I was deactivated in Oct 2014.
I explain the circumstances surrounding my deactivation in these posts:

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/0-ca...nd-uberxl-in-houston.38835/page-2#post-509861*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/0-ca...nd-uberxl-in-houston.38835/page-3#post-510028*
But I am informally advising & supporting the Drivers who are forming the Association.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> That is why in the beginning, the Uber Strike Movement Association (USMA) will have one main voice that makes the final say on decisions. Every decision the association makes will be voted on in the "Round Table Discussion Room", part of the website.


All well and good, if that's truly the case. But the fact is you didn't follow-up on any advice offered to you in a timely manner, in the weeks leading upto the strike.

But your Sole Leadership of United Strike Movement Assoc. (USMA). presents a big conflict of interest due to your open *NLRB Case against Uber*. Uber will just dismiss any future strikes/protests as being the work of a disgruntled former driver.

Also remained unanswered is the question of For-Profit LLC / Non-Profit Organization nature of USMA.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Since Uber drivers are now trying to evoke positive change, why not follow everyone who is trying to organize? The cream will eventually rise. This revolution is certainly in its' infancy. The individuals / associations that I have seen have shown, not only the ability to attempt change and organmize, but also has shown their inability to communicate professionally.

I have read comments and retorts from Abe. His spelling, grammar and sentence structure is borderline childish. Abe goes on the attack, with personal insults, whenever someone disagrees with him. I am not anti Abe just yet, but getting there pretty quickly. I am thankful to anyone who is trying to make a difference and have no problem supporting them by turning off the Uber app; however, I believe for us to be taken seriously, we will need a leader who is far more intelligent, respectful and mature than Abe has proven to be. It's too easy to dismiss anyone who does not possess the skills to communicate with the written word. In other words, a leader should be able to write correctly and accept criticism without responding like a middle school child. Abe claiming to be spending his own money without a single shred of evidence is a big red flag...in one post he claims to have spent 20K, in another video it was 5K. I'm very suspicious of someone who changes figures around, especially since he is hitting up drivers for money.

At this stage of our development, I am carefully watching all the groups that are advocating change. Thus far, I have yet to be impressed with any of them. I will, however lend my support to any work stoppage attempt to bring our attention to the media.

I believe that the only way to get Ubers' attention is through negative media exposure. One only needs to look at Ubers' end game to understand what will bring them to their knees. Disrupt their ability to get investors and disrupt their IPO. Negative press accomplishes both. The other avenue to take, is to push for new laws to protect us. In either case, we will require intelligent, educated leaders to pull us through. Unfortunately, those have yet to be seen.


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> All well and good, if that's truly the case. But the fact is you didn't follow-up on any advice offered to you in a timely manner, in the weeks leading upto the strike.
> 
> But your Sole Leadership of United Strike Movement Assoc. (USMA). presents a big conflict of interest due to your open *NLRB Case against Uber*. Uber will just dismiss any future strikes/protests as being the work of a disgruntled former driver.
> 
> Also remained unanswered is the question of For-Profit LLC / Non-Profit Organization nature of USMA.


This has nothing to do with my NLRB case and is in no way a conflict of interest. I am taking legal action against them for mislabeling me as an IC and for wrongful terminating me. I set up USMA as an LLC rather than a non profit because I am trying to make the process easy as possible. With a non profit, you have to be much more careful where the money goes and you open yourself up for unnecessary legal problems. Plus, of course I will be making money from this and I rightfully should. I have spent over 20k of my own money to get this whole movement/association off the ground. I also plan on hiring staff for the association which will be salaried positions.

The fact is, the strike that just took place would have never got that big if I didn't spend 6k on the marketing campaign. Drivers talk about striking on a daily basis on the forums but it never goes anywhere because they don' put any money into it. That was the main difference between this strike and others. That is also the main difference between USMA and other associations that drives are trying to put together. I am once again putting my money where my mouth is and spending the necessary money that it is going to take to get this association off the ground and become a real legit association that will be taken serious.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

After reading Abes' preceeding post, it sounds to me like he's trying to profit off of the misery of drivers. With each post of his I read, I respect him less and less.

In my opinion, Abe is obviously not the person to seriously represent us. His agenda appears quite self serving and his communication skills lack the maturity to be taken seriously.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> This has nothing to do with my NLRB case and is in no way a conflict of interest. I am taking legal action against them for mislabeling me as an IC and for wrongful terminating me. I set up USMA as an LLC rather than a non profit because I am trying to make the process easy as possible. With a non profit, you have to be much more careful where the money goes and you open yourself up for unnecessary legal problems. Plus, of course I will be making money from this and I rightfully should. I have spent over 20k of my own money to get this whole movement/association off the ground. I also plan on hiring staff for the association which will be salaried positions.
> 
> The fact is, the strike that just took place would have never got that big if I didn't spend 6k on the marketing campaign. Drivers talk about striking on a daily basis on the forums but it never goes anywhere because they don' put any money into it. That was the main difference between this strike and others. That is also the main difference between USMA and other associations that drives are trying to put together. I am once again putting my money where my mouth is and spending the necessary money that it is going to take to get this association off the ground and become a real legit association that will be taken serious.


Amen Abe!

Leaders lead ... and he did.

I followed his lead because he was getting attention.

His non-class action lawsuit, when won, will benefit us all

All posters who are now ex or former drivers just look in the mirror.

All you never-uber drivers posting here should declare yourselves. Hats off to real non-Uber cabbies who post here

Stop b....ing
Stop whining
Stop throwing stones
Follow Abe or
Follow someone else
Or get off your duff and lead yourself

(Exactly why can I not bring myself to Unwatch this thread?)


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland . . . I do not know of any other way. Conversations are permanent & well- followed by Uber. I just put out the info. If ppl show up, ok. If I am the only one that's ok too.

Would you suggest a different way that I have not thought of?

Add: Sorry to have posted in general forum. Was talking to chi1cabby.


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> After reading Abes' preceeding post, it sounds to me like he's trying to profit off of the misery of drivers. With each post of his I read, I respect him less and less.
> 
> In my opinion, Abe is obviously not the person to seriously represent us. His agenda appears quite self serving and his communication skills lack the maturity to be taken seriously.


Then don't join the movement that is making things happen. Stay behind with the rest of the talkers who talk, talk, talk, with no action. If you think you can do it better, then step up. You probably don't have the resources to get something like this off the ground though. It's easy to criticize but those criticizing are not offering any real solutions.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> I have spent over 20k of my own money to get this whole movement/association off the ground.


You're a liar!
You've spent $20,000 of your own $$ on this?
GTFO!
*Edit: *In your own video you say that spent $5,000 of your own money. So what is it: $5,000 or $20,000?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> Then don't join the movement that is making things happen. Stay behind with the rest of the talkers


"Join the movement?" Does that mean send you money? Nah, I'll just sit and wait to see if your movement causes any changes. If it does, great, I'll reap the benefits for free. If they don't, I really don't care since I'm not one who depends on an Uber paycheck. I'll be fine without sending you a dime.

Your reply only served to re-enforce my opinion of your self-serving movement. Attempting to profit off drivers is sick. Uber exploits them enough. Good luck trying to have clueless drivers send you money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> "Join the movement?" Does that mean send you money? Nah, I'll just sit and wait to see if your movement causes any changes. If it does, great, I'll reap the benefits for free.


Oh you must not have heard that the Savior has proclaimed that he'll ensure that those who don't worship him and bestow him with monthly offerings will never get to the promised land and will forevermore be Uber Slaves!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I think a leader should know how to spell words as simple as benefits and conspiracy. "benifits" really?

Uber already has no regard for their drivers. Having someone like this as our spokesperson, will only do more harm than good. No educated person will ever take him seriously. No driver with half a brain would ever send him a dime.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it may be time to contact the local law authorities in Kansas City. In one post he is claiming to have spent $20,000 dollars of his own money. In a video it was $5000, the next sentence it became 6K. It's time for him to start showing some receipts.

Since Abe is taking people's money, he needs to understand that there are laws against deception.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Abe is the poor mans Kevin Trudeau.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore.





Abe Husein said:


> Then don't join the movement that is making things happen. Stay behind with the rest of the talkers who talk, talk, talk, with no action. If you think you can do it better, then step up. You probably don't have the resources to get something like this off the ground though. It's easy to criticize but those criticizing are not offering any real solutions.


You have no vested interest since you were fired from Uber. Your only interest is trying to profit off of drivers with your make believe "movement". If you succeed by getting drivers to give you money, you win. In this one-sided scenerio, it doesn't matter if you make any changes or not. All that matters is that drivers give you money.

I believe you are being opportunistic trying to profit off of drivers misery. Only a fool would give you a dime.

Your childish comment that I don't have resources made me laugh. You have no idea of my situation and what I am capable of.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> It's easy to criticize but those criticizing are not offering any real solutions.


I am offering a solution. The solution is to not give money to a person who was fired from Uber and is trying to profit off the emotions and misery of drivers. If it's change you desire, find a leader who has a vested interest in your problem other than charging you a fee.


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Amen Abe!
> 
> Leaders lead ... and he did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone who uses "Uberman" as a source of info, clearly has the mind of a sheep. Name one thing he has done to put more money in drivers pockets or improve working conditions??? All he does is bi*ch about Uber's policies and bi*ch about his own personal life drama but offers no solution at all. Shark, you need to pay attention. I spent 6k total of the last strike campaign. 5k of that was my own money. I have spent 20k total on the association/movement.

I know that you offer no real solution and you just citizen without doing anything yourself. Just make sure you opt out of any rate increase and tip option that gets put on because of this movement. Since you want no part in it and prefer to drive for less money.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> I spent 6k total of the last strike campaign. 5k of that was my own money. I have spent 20k total on the association/movement.


Show us the receipts.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I wanna run for president cause this country is screwed, think Ill setup a facebook and a gofund me. Who thinks this country is screwed? So you're with me right?! Send me $20, Ill fix it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> Anyone who uses "Uberman" as a source of info, clearly has the mind of a sheep. Name one thing he has done to put more money in drivers pockets or improve working conditions??? All he does is bi*ch about Uber's policies and bi*ch about his own personal life drama but offers no solution at all. Shark, you need to pay attention. I spent 6k total of the last strike campaign. 5k of that was my own money. I have spent 20k total on the association/movement.
> 
> I know that you offer no real solution and you just citizen without doing anything yourself. Just make sure you opt out of any rate increase and tip option that gets put on because of this movement. Since you want no part in it and prefer to drive for less money.


Yep, lets see the receipts Abe. This site has a great attachment option. Show us an itemized receipt of every penny you spent (not including personal travel) and we will apologize.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> Anyone who uses "Uberman" as a source of info, clearly has the mind of a sheep. Name one thing he has done to put more money in drivers pockets or improve working conditions??? All he does is bi*ch about Uber's policies and bi*ch about his own personal life drama but offers no solution at all. Shark, you need to pay attention. I spent 6k total of the last strike campaign. 5k of that was my own money. I have spent 20k total on the association/movement.
> 
> I know that you offer no real solution and you just citizen without doing anything yourself. Just make sure you opt out of any rate increase and tip option that gets put on because of this movement. Since you want no part in it and prefer to drive for less money.


Are you sure you want to be on this site? I mean you cannot block anyone who disagrees with you like on Facebook. You cannot contour things to make it seem everyone is with you.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Lou, Abe thinks you have the mind of a sheep because you posted a video of someone calling him out. This is our new leader? Where do I send my money? Give me a break.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Hey Lou, Abe thinks you have the mind of a sheep because you posted a video of someone calling him out. This is our new leader? Where do I send my money? Give me a break.


That makes me feel bbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd!!!!!!!!

On the next episode of American Greed we have Abe Hussein who devised a plan to rip off thousands of Ride Sharing drivers and almost got away with it.......................


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> Name one thing he has done to put more money in drivers pockets or improve working conditions?


Name one thing that anyone has done to put money in drivers pockets. Charging drivers while accomplishing nothing doesn't count. The drivers are the one's who strike not someone who has been fired from Uber.

Since the strike there is still no tip option and still no increase in pay. It seems to me that you have accomplished nothing but maybe 15 minutes of internet fame that you are now trying to profit from. Charging drivers to join your website while showing no real professional leadership qualities does not translate into doing anything to help drivers.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I get it, the guy has the good intentions of being a disgruntled Uber driver and making things better for Uber drivers around the world. Who doesn't feel the same way and have the same wants? But nobody else of significance has stepped up to represent the drivers. A pat on the back for those who have tried, which is more then I can say myself. But I know that such a task would require experience, and overwhelming dedication. Neither of which I have. I don't think money is required. 

Sorry Abe, but you aren't on facebook here. Here we have some thinkers. You're not gonna sell us your snake oil. You're a fine example of how we can't come together, we can't make change, and we all need money. You are the poster boy of an Uber driver. A gem for the media, but not for the drivers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> I just made a video that addresses this subject as well as other updates. I seriously question your logic to start a nationwide movement and get it off the ground. There are more than one person calling the shots, ok then who will have the ultimate say in the decision you take? You seem to not be investing any money into this. Do you honestly think you will get anywhere without spending money? If you do decide to spend money, where will you get it from? If you decide to all pitch in money, then how will you decide how its spent? How will you market your organization?
> 
> Are you willing to be deactivated for putting your neck out for drivers? Because that's exactly what happened to me. I tried to form a strike in my city of Kansas City and Uber saw the support I was getting and deactivated me. With an association like this just starting out, you have to minimize the room for error and failure at all costs. With having more than one main voice/leader, you are setting yourself up for all kinds of drama/problems. How well do you know the other leaders in your group? How do you know you can trust them?
> 
> ...


I am sure that promoting drivers to 1 start riders who don't tip and you manipulating the surge had nothing to do with your deactivation.................


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Abe is our guy! He has the silent majority on his side


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I am offering a solution. The solution is to not give money to a person who was fired from Uber and is trying to profit off the emotions and misery of drivers. If it's change you desire, find a leader who has a vested interest in your problem other than charging you a fee.


You do realise that more than one well respected and beloved member of this forum was "fired" from Uber? Or do you? We ALL have an agenda.


----------



## unclejoe (Mar 16, 2015)

So. I've tried this on Facebook several times now, with no response, so I'm going to try it here.

I am issuing yet another public challenge to Abe Husein for a public debate. 
The topics I propose are as follows: 
1) Current demands for the Uber Freedom ‪#‎UberStrike‬ that was for October 16-18, as well as any other strikes you are currently proposing. 
2) Legislation surrounding Transportation Network Companies (TNC)
3) Organization of TNC drivers (Uber and otherwise) This can include tactics and/or strategies for collective bargaining.

I posted something trying to begin a dialogue to discuss some of these issues on the UBER Freedom page, and was subsequently blocked from posting or commenting. The description on the page is as follows: "This is a page where drivers and riders can come together and discuss Uber related topics, network and get latest info.This is not the official uber page" If you are really interested in making this better for all of us, then I challenge you to hear opposing viewpoints without reverting to personal attacks, without demeaning people who don't agree with you, and without ignoring/blocking those who say anything critical.

If you, Abe, honestly want to represent drivers, if you actually want to bring about change, why wouldn't you accept this publicity? We can work with the details, we can try and get it televised or at least covered by some media. Talk to me, let's get this figured out. If you really want to make transportation better? Then let us have an open exchange of ideas.

I don't necessarily have to be the person you debate, but I am ready and willing to meet you somewhere, to figure this out, and bring more coverage to Transportation Network Companies. Let's actually organize something that will be solely for an exchanging of ideas.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You do realise that more than one well respected and beloved member of this forum was "fired" from Uber? Or do you? We ALL have an agenda.


Of course I realize it. I just find it offensive for someone to try to profit under the guise of helping. The fact that he isn't a driver means he has no vested intetest in our success or failure. Additionally, I find his actions unprofessional and his communication skills childish.

If you want to pay Abe a monthly fee then go for it. If I'm wrong, I'll reap the benefits without costing me a dime.

I don't wish to lumped in to a group where he is speaking and negotiating terms for me, and I certainly wouldn't pay him to do so.

You've been a member here for quite sometime and know how I feel about Uber and their tactics. I wish we had a leader that could be trusted and could implement change. I do not believe Abe can accomplish anything more than lining his pockets with the membership fees of disgruntled drivers.

Do you realize that Abe is neither a "well respected or beloved member of this forum?" He's a new member who just joined, to seemingly use this forum to attract paying members to his association, to which I am not interested.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Abe is our guy! He has the silent majority on his side


Not sure if serious


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I have sat on the sidelines watching all of this. Abe was the catalyst. He put himself out there and got some things done. This was more than anyone else had done regarding Uber. 

He did correctly identify that a drivers association is needed. The reason for this is pretty simple. If laws are going to be put in place regarding this new type of transportation, the legislators first question will be, "Do you have a trade association and what is their position in this matter?"

Abe is starting a association and calling it, "Uber Strike Movement Association". 

My opinion is this is a horrible name for an association and it appears to be set up just to participate in strikes. For that reason, I do not believe Abe is qualified to see this through.

The driver's need an industry association with a governing board that makes good business decisions. Not a one man show.


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

As always, I will continue to debunk any false accusation made against me. There are some small thinkers in here, that's for sure. Just because Uber is a big company you think we shouldn't even try? If everyone thought that way, we would never get ahead as a society. Nothing is impossible! I have spent the amount of money that I said I spent. Once its all said and done, I will have spent over 20k on this movement. Here is a screen shot of the promo video of the strike. I spent over 4k just on that alone and another 2k on other videos and posts promoting the strike. The website for the association is going to cost more than 5k. Then there are the attorney fees and marketing for the association to get it off the ground.

I am a man of my word and I speak the truth. The reality is, nobody has stood up and put their money where their mouth is like I have. Too many cowards that are not willing to take the risk it will take to make a stand for drivers. I am not afraid to take that risk and put my neck on the line. Just make sure all the non believers, opt out of any rate increase or tip option that will be added because of the movement since you prefer to drive for less money.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby is responsible for this thread. Don't know why he started it. Don't know why he feels the need to call Abe a liar. Don't know why he thinks we need to be warned or why he is advocating an equally dubiously lead group.

A fool and his money are soon parted. Let people give Abe money. NOT OUR PROBLEM. By the way I ponied up $25 for the uberdriverstrike website. I did the press release for free and we got coverage on Fox40. Anyone want to reimburse me?

Following the adage - always be compensated - it is as true for union organising as Uber driving.

I am wary of anyone who is NOT self interested yet rabble rouses.

And Abe only posts on this forum to defend himself against chi1cabby

This thread is nothing but a cat fight.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> As always, I will continue to debunk any false accusation made against me. There are some small thinkers in here, that's for sure. Just because Uber is a big company you think we shouldn't even try? If everyone thought that way, we would never get ahead as a society. Nothing is impossible! I have spent the amount of money that I said I spent. Once its all said and done, I will have spent over 20k on this movement. Here is a screen shot of the promo video of the strike. I spent over 4k just on that alone and another 2k on other videos and posts promoting the strike. The website for the association is going to cost more than 5k. Then there are the attorney fees and marketing for the association to get it off the ground.
> 
> I am a man of my word and I speak the truth. The reality is, nobody has stood up and put their money where their mouth is like I have. Too many cowards that are not willing to take the risk it will take to make a stand for drivers. I am not afraid to take that risk and put my neck on the line. Just make sure all the non believers, opt out of any rate increase or tip option that will be added because of the movement since you prefer to drive for less money.


Abe,

Your efforts are greatly appreciated. Thanks for putting yourself out there and taking this on.

As I stated in a prior post, I do agree that a legitimate drivers association should be formed. I believe this would be helpful to the drivers as well as the companies they drive for. At some point there must be a meeting of the minds and a legitimate driver's association could be beneficial.

However this can not be a one man show. The association needs to be set up with bylaws and it needs to be governed by a board of directors that sets policies and mandates. It's going to take a pretty good sized board and several committees.

It also can not have a prime focus of having, promoting or participating in a strike. The name you chose is going down the wrong path on an otherwise good idea. This leads me to believe you are getting some really bad advice here.

I personally do not have a problem with you participating or even leading such an association if the board of directors elects you to that position.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I fully agree w/Bob Reynolds.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I think Abe will listen to you guys and implement a lot of this in his new driver Union thingy. No body can stop talking about this Abe guy and the UberStrike movement. When ever i talk to old uber driver friends. Its all when is the next strike, they don't care about Abe they just believe in the movement. He is bringing change. Nothing tangible yet, but news outlets are now including unhappy drivers in there list of issues uber is facing. Travis is facing hacklers at interviews, Uber public image is being threatened and people are waking up the truth. That Uber is taking advantage of low skilled workers and offering shitty paying jobs. Hopefully Uber will become the next target of labor advocates and politicians


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lag,

The United App-Based Workers (https://m.facebook.com/groups/1258945997464683?ref=) is working towards the next protest in an _organized_ manner.

The organization's future leader _who is to be elected_ will not be a self-appointed egocentric person who feels entitled to the position because of the $$ HE spent on his movement.

As long as your person:

Is in a position of _possibly being seen _as having a conflict of interest (personal lawsuit that includes Uber);
Flaunts spending HIS money to have done things without accountability to no one else but himself; (Other people including me put out $$ for the strike. Did we ask/expect reimbursement from anyone. NO!)
Expects to recoup the $$ spent in #2 by being the self-appointed leader of USMA;
Cannot (will not) accept constructive criticism;
many will not stand behind him.

UABW is looking for volunteers to fill positions at https://m.facebook.com/groups/1258945997464683?ref=.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Lag Monkey
> 
> United App-Based Workers Is working towards the next protest in an _organized_ manner. The organization will be an organizer who is elected, not a self-appointed egocentric person who feels entitled to the position because of the $$ HE spent on his movement.​
> As long as your person:
> ...


Your right, I will stand behind any movement that I feel brings awareness to drivers.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lag Monkey,

If you are sincere, check out UABW and ask questions. Volunteers are needed for various positions. Change does not happen overnight.

The man as another poster stated was a catalyst in obtaining public awareness of the Uber driver's situation. For that I give him credit.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

*https://www.elon.edu/e-net/Article/121494*

App-based on-demand services: the impact on workers


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

How do you expect to do anything without spending any money? Nothing is free in this world. How can you raise awareness to the masses without money? You can not accomplish anything without having the financial backing of some sort to make big moves.

There are a lot of things that can go wrong with trying to form an association. I am simply minimizing the room for error as much as I possibly can. By investing only my money in the beginning, nobody can say that I lost their money if it doesn't get off the ground. Like I have stated before, all decisions the association makes, will be voted upon. I actually just had the web developers install the first decision for the members to vote upon today.

What makes someone qualified to lead an association? How do you know you can trust them? With so many people leading an association, who makes the final decision? If somehow, you raise a little money, who will decide how its spent? Are any of you willing to get deactivated for leading a movement because that's exactly what happened to me. I am asking these questions again, because I truly feel some of you have no idea what it takes to make a big dent in a corporation like Uber and bring them to their knees where they will have no choice but to listen to drivers demands. All these lemonade stand associations are not being realistic. Even with the 20k I will have spent on getting the USMA off the ground, I know that nothing is guaranteed and that 20k is not a lot of money.

That is why in order for an association to be successful, it MUST bring in revenue to continue to finance big moves. Like I have said before, just give USMA 6 months to a year. If you are not happy with the results USMA is bringing for drivers, then quit. You have nothing to lose really but everything go gain. By charging such a low amount, I am counting on getting a lot of drivers. In return, once enough drivers unite, we will have the ammunition to battle uber and win. We will have the numbers and finances. We will be unstoppable!

If I was out to scam drivers, I would be charging a lot more than just $10 a month. By not joining the biggest movement in Uber history, you will for sure not get better treatment from uber. But by joining and putting out pennies a day, you will have a REAL chance at creating change. You really can't afford NOT to join the movement because you can count of Uber doing another round of rate cuts and asking for a higher percentage soon.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> chi1cabby is responsible for this thread. Don't know why he started it. Don't know why he feels the need to call Abe a liar.


I started this thread to let it be known that I do not support Abe and any Assoc. formed and led by him.
I didn't call Abe a liar till this morning when he said in his vid that he had spent $20,000 of his own money on the strike.

I had been a booster & defender of Abe, but realized prior to the strike that he didn't deserve my support. But I still kept on supporting the strike itself, without defending Abe.

Now that the strike is over, and that Abe has announced that he'll be starting a For-Profit LLC that Drivers will support by monthly payments, I felt compelled to start this thread urging Drivers not support anymore, but join the United App-Based Drivers group on FB, to start a national drivers Association.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And Abe only posts on this forum to defend himself against chi1cabby


I'm not looking for any defense from Abe, it won't change my stance on him.
But ask yourself why didn't he confer or seek input from the Drivers prior to the strike.


chi1cabby said:


> And how come he's not come back here to confer & seek input from Forum Members since his only post here?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not looking for any defense from Abe, it won't change my stance on him.
> But ask yourself why didn't he confer or seek input from the Drivers prior to the strike.


Because he does not need the support of self important piddling posters like myself.

Nothing of value was ever done in a timely manner by a committee in the labor organizing world. It takes a bad ass person with vision to rally the troops.

Many despise and vilify that person. Perhaps rightly so, but Abe is not the enemy. And competition is good. And I am free to join BOTH organizations or none.

But in this case please remember that the enemy of my enemy is my friend.

You are infinitely valuable to this forum - but smear campaigns to "expose" a union organizer makes you an unwitting Uber lackey.

Do not eat your own. May I suggest that you refocus your attention on what the UP admin have disturbingly referred to as the "mother company" 
?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You are infinitely valuable to this forum - but smear campaigns to "expose" a union organizer makes you an unwitting Uber lackey.
> 
> Do not eat your own.


Sacto,
I was at the forefront of advocating for & defending Abe. But when my opinion of Abe changed diametrically, I felt that I needed to start a thread retracting my support, explain the basis of my retraction and promote the nascent United App-Based Workers Association group.

Obviously Forum Members are free to support either Abe or UABW, or both or neither.

*Edit: *My integrity & forthrightness is infinitely more important to me than any cause.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

If you guys need logo/website help please let me know.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> As always, I will continue to debunk any false accusation made against me. There are some small thinkers in here, that's for sure. Just because Uber is a big company you think we shouldn't even try? If everyone thought that way, we would never get ahead as a society. Nothing is impossible! I have spent the amount of money that I said I spent. Once its all said and done, I will have spent over 20k on this movement. Here is a screen shot of the promo video of the strike. I spent over 4k just on that alone and another 2k on other videos and posts promoting the strike. The website for the association is going to cost more than 5k. Then there are the attorney fees and marketing for the association to get it off the ground.
> 
> I am a man of my word and I speak the truth. The reality is, nobody has stood up and put their money where their mouth is like I have. Too many cowards that are not willing to take the risk it will take to make a stand for drivers. I am not afraid to take that risk and put my neck on the line. Just make sure all the non believers, opt out of any rate increase or tip option that will be added because of the movement since you prefer to drive for less money.


Poor Photoshop job! Nice try.


----------



## unclejoe (Mar 16, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> How do you expect to do anything without spending any money? Nothing is free in this world. How can you raise awareness to the masses without money?


You want to raise awareness? Then accept my challenge to a debate. I'm sure we can find a moderator who will time us.

I've asked you several times to actually come forward to talk about the issues, to debate them, to engage in an exchanging of ideas. At the very least? Explain why you don't want more publicity. I'm pretty sure if we say the words "Uber" and "debate" to any TV station, they will jump over each other to cover it.

I'm not asking you to pay for my plane ticket to where ever you want to meet, although that definitely would be a good use of donations you've used. We can do a video debate, or, if we can find a decent location with cheap airfare, I will fly myself out there.

How many people are willing to pay to see a debate on the real issues? How many people want to watch two people exchange ideas, question each other, and try to make this world a better place? Who wouldn't want to see that?

EDIT: I just checked, and I can fly to Charlotte for $130. That's definitely in the affordable category. Pretty much any major hub should have cheap flights. Talk to me, and let's figure something out!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> How do you expect to do anything without spending any money? Nothing is free in this world. How can you raise awareness to the masses without money? You can not accomplish anything without having the financial backing of some sort to make big moves.
> 
> There are a lot of things that can go wrong with trying to form an association. I am simply minimizing the room for error as much as I possibly can. By investing only my money in the beginning, nobody can say that I lost their money if it doesn't get off the ground. Like I have stated before, all decisions the association makes, will be voted upon. I actually just had the web developers install the first decision for the members to vote upon today.
> 
> ...


I will sign up F the haters! This isn't about Abe or Uber Freedom or USMA it's about the drivers and getting fair treatment. If we are all so sorry we can't even get are feet of the ground then so be it. But I'll be doing what I can do so at the end of the day I can say I did my best to help my fellow driver. why are we fighting eatch other? Let USMA and ABWA or what ever the abbreviation is for the other one fight it out and may the best win! Just don't do nothing. Actually join one of these associations if you want change. Does ABWA even have a site or logo or central governing body? Not trying to be negitive but...USMA has a logo, financing, leadership and outside consulting support. It seems to be the best bet right now! So it gets my backing if ABWA picks up steam I'll reconsider. All you need is 3 people full time to run this thing. 1guy for marketing and planning and media rep. 1 guy for legal stuff and negotiating, 1guy for tech and website support development


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

unclejoe said:


> You want to raise awareness? Then accept my challenge to a debate. I'm sure we can find a moderator who will time us.
> 
> I've asked you several times to actually come forward to talk about the issues, to debate them, to engage in an exchanging of ideas. At the very least? Explain why you don't want more publicity. I'm pretty sure if we say the words "Uber" and "debate" to any TV station, they will jump over each other to cover it.
> 
> ...


Instead of arguing Abe let's not be Neanderthals and work toghter. Join the free trail period and express your concerns via chat rooms become active in the organization. If you don't like it after the trail period them leave


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Abe, doesn't drive for Uber. 
Going to profit from Uber drivers 
Was right quick to spend donated money that really got nothing...
Had Zero Plan heading into this
Calls drivers that drive now SCABS (including you). 
Was telling people to create fake accounts to disrupt those that didn't participate.
Requiring $10 monthly service fee for what ever he's doing...

Good luck, with your leader that knows nothing about leading. lol


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Abe, doesn't drive for Uber.
> Going to profit from Uber drivers
> Was right quick to spend donated money that really got nothing...
> Had Zero Plan heading into this
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how much was raised and how much was spent? 5K? 10K? 20K......... Whatever was spent, it was peanuts. I haven't researches much about Old Abe, so I am not going to comment about the guy one way or another. In my opinion, many more people need to step forward locally, they will need to drop their anonymity and be prepared to devote a lot of time and tears for an extended period of time.

With regards to what was or wasn't accomplished that weekend: Expectations where silly. There was no realistic amount of drivers who could have refused to drive that weekend that was going to have much of an immediate effect on Uber decision making. None. If everything went perfectly as planned, or I suppose considering the criticism on the guy, better than planned...... at very best, it was going to be a baby step.

It proved that to some degree, drivers can be motivated and organized.

If you read about the history of labor movements, it isn't pretty reading. Read some of Zinn's writing on the subject. Workers fought for decades before they got much in return. Decades. People died, it was almost a kind of class war. All kinds of workers lent each other support. Things slowly lurched forward. Things got ugly, people were vilified in a way which still resonates today.

Abe provides some useful context. He suggests there is a need for Uber drivers to organize nationally. There is a huge and fatal flaw however and that is the fact that they haven't organized locally first. At least that is my opinion. If drivers were to be every bit as focused on organizing locally, there would be much greater opportunity for more leaders to cultivated.

Abe is kind of a self proclaimed leader, and to a certain degree that is understandable, love him or hate him, he has put his neck on the line. Driver leadership needs to be cultivated. It is also going to need to obviously go beyond the boundaries of this forum.

If things are to move forward, people are going to need to get comfortable with the fact that at first and for a while, a good deal of energy is going to be misspent. There is likely to be a certain degree of chaos, competing factions (or there should be), much effort will be needed to sort things out.

However a person chooses to relate to Abe's endeavors, it should not stop them or preclude them from organizing locally at this stage of the process.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

What little vidoes I've watched and little reading of what he's written... it's fairly obvious for me anyways to stay far away.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> What little vidoes I've watched and little reading of what he's written... it's fairly obvious for me anyways to stay far away.


The videos are torture to watch for sure. UberLou had posted some sort of video Uberman made where he goes through one of Abe's videos point by point. It was 20 plus minutes of double the torture.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The videos are torture to watch for sure. UberLou had posted some sort of video Uberman made where he goes through one of Abe's videos point by point. It was 20 plus minutes of double the torture.


What's fun y is Abe vidoes are always in a car and he doesn't drive. UBER man vidoes are always in his apartment and hes an expert uber driver lol. He even sells uber t shirts.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys will join USMA anyway during the 2month free trail. Why are you hating? Why night combine the 3 driver associations into 1. Uber Strike Movement Association is actually doing something..meanwhile you troll away on your keyboard while flipping to cat videos and *******


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The videos in the car, hands waving, that is tough to watch. Uberman, I have heard him mention he drives, but for the most part, he suggests he has mostly been a weekend cherry picker. Thursday through Saturday for a few hours late night is his game. For the most part. At least Abe spares you of his personal drama. If he chooses women poorly, that isn't an issue or newsworthy. 

They need to get together for a sumo challenge in my honest opinion, I think. Maybe.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> You guys will join USMA anyway during the 2month free trail. Why are you hating? Why night combine the 3 driver associations into 1. Uber Strike Movement Association is actually doing something..meanwhile you troll away on your keyboard while flipping to cat videos and *******


You have a good attitude. I hope you are able to work locally, you could be a good catalyst for change in your area. I haven't given it any real thought, but you could organize your local drivers, get their an understanding of where the group stands collectively and share that with these various organizations trying to work on a bigger stage. that could be effective.

All concerns are not distributed equally or evenly in Uberland. That is important to understand and respect. The rate schedule for example is terraced. that creates dissent and differing opinions between markets. Many markets are new and about to boom. the boom resembles a gold rush. Mature markets have their own needs. The language of Abe's group for example comes off mostly as a one size fits all approach. That isn't the case.

As we speak, there are a handful of markets worked by a small minority of drivers who for the time being are making a killing. At this very moment. Those people need to be brought into the fold somehow........

So, Lag Monkey, I'm guessing you could be every bit as effective as Abe in your community. I wouldn't hold it against you for a second if you weren't interested, but quite frankly, I believe you could have local impact in a real way.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

As they say follow the money.

If 1000 people send $10 for six months to Abe's business, Abe makes $60,000.
If 4000 people send $10 for six months to Abe's business, Abe makes $240,000.

A real association of this type would be set up as a non-profit. Abe set this up as a LLC for a reason. The reason is to get rich quick.

Wake up people! This is the real world. Uber is a multi-billion dollar corporation. Are you so naïve to think that Abe is equipped to create policy change within a corporation of this size? Do you really think Uber is going to sit down and negotiate with him? Watch his videos. Read his childish, personal attacks on his detractors. There is no way Uber is going to jeopardize their IPO negotiating with this guy. Abe knows this. If he doesn't, he is delusional. If he does understand he cannot succeed, then he is simply out to scam as many people as possible and laugh all the way to the bank cashing in his LLC (Limited Liability Company). The fact that this is set up as a LLC is a huge red flag. A legitimate association of this type would be a non-profit.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> As always, I will continue to debunk any false accusation made against me. There are some small thinkers in here, that's for sure. Just because Uber is a big company you think we shouldn't even try? If everyone thought that way, we would never get ahead as a society. Nothing is impossible! I have spent the amount of money that I said I spent. Once its all said and done, I will have spent over 20k on this movement. Here is a screen shot of the promo video of the strike. I spent over 4k just on that alone and another 2k on other videos and posts promoting the strike. The website for the association is going to cost more than 5k. Then there are the attorney fees and marketing for the association to get it off the ground.
> 
> I am a man of my word and I speak the truth. The reality is, nobody has stood up and put their money where their mouth is like I have. Too many cowards that are not willing to take the risk it will take to make a stand for drivers. I am not afraid to take that risk and put my neck on the line. Just make sure all the non believers, opt out of any rate increase or tip option that will be added because of the movement since you prefer to drive for less money.


These are not receipts. Who do you think you are fooling with this nonsense?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> I am a man of my word and I speak the truth. .


HaHa. Said every scam artist ever.... EVER.



Sacto Burbs said:


> chi1cabby
> Following the adage - always be compensated - it is as true for union organising as Uber driving.
> chi1cabby


True, sort of. Difference being this. Unions are 100% transparent, They must report pubicly each and every dollar received. They must report publicly each and every penny they spend and what they spend it on. They must provide receipts for each and every one of these transactions. Has Abe done any of this, didn't think so. But heck, if I could even get a 1000 of you to send me a paltry $10.00 per month each to finance my "operations" with absolutely ZERO accountability, I'm all in. Hell I'll even take a trip once a month.

Any of you ever heard the saying A fool and his money....


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Abe Husein 
Abe has 1 goal, to capitalize off of UBER's success. However, despite what he says he will not be capitalizing off of UBER he will capitalize off of the backs of the drivers he claims to support. Same as UBER does.

You can cover a turd in chocolate and call it a Snickers, but, it's still a piece of shiit on the inside.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok well im at least doing the free trail to see if it's worth it. I honestly don't care if Abie baby makes money off of us if he is doing stuff to bring change


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> You guys will join USMA anyway during the 2month free trail


I would never join anything that is so obviously designed to do nothing more than take money away from desperate drivers. 
If you can't see this is a scam, that's your business. Based on all the comments from the rest of us, you are in a small minority.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I honestly don't care if Abie baby makes money off of us


If Abe can find 19,999 more people who feel the same as you and keep them for six months, he'll be a millionaire. More likely, if he can find just 1000 people, he clears $60,000.

Enjoy your early days in the Ponzi scheme.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm late to this thread.

Was it made clear what my $20 is going to be used for? Do I get a say in anything? Do I get to vote on policies or strategies? Does he get to do whatever he wants after he collects $20 from me?

What does my $20 buy me exactly?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Start by joining Ride Hail Association. Membership is free.
*https://m.facebook.com/rideassoc/?tsid=0.2628992369864136&source=typeahead*

United App-Based Workers is going to start with this group and branch off later.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Start by joining Ride Hail Association. Membership is free.
> *https://m.facebook.com/rideassoc/?tsid=0.2628992369864136&source=typeahead*
> 
> United App-Based Workers is going to start with this group and branch off later.


So like, for those of us who don't do the FB thing... how would one join one of these associations?


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Ok well im at least doing the free trail to see if it's worth it. I honestly don't care if Abie baby makes money off of us if he is doing stuff to bring change


Come on, man!! You already quit driving for Uber, stop trolling

https://uberpeople.net/threads/quitting-monkey-is-done-with-uber.36017/


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

andaas said:


> So like, for those of us who don't do the FB thing... how would one join one of these associations


This is the email of one of the people spearheading the United App-Based Workers.
facebook.com/hulettk


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> This is the email of one of the people spearheading the United App-Based Workers.
> facebook.com/hulettk


I think United App-Based workers switched its name to WAGE "Workers of the App Based Gig Economy" I saw this on Facebook here is the logo


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> United App-Based workers switched its name to WAGE "Workers of the App Based Gig Economy"


Yes. I was one of those who voted for the change.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Third name change in a week. I see this as a lot of confusion for anyone that wants to follow along. 

For those of us that DON'T do the Facebook/Twitter thing are shit out of luck? Will there be a website?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

They are still using the United App-Based Worker FB.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> This is the email of one of the people spearheading the United App-Based Workers.
> facebook.com/hulettk


That's the strangest looking email address I've ever seen.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

It's a FB Address.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

So yeah, I think more than a few of us are interested in the organization, but we don't wish to use Facebook.

Could y'all let us know when there is a method that doesn't involve Facebook?

Thanks!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

AintWorthIt
Could you go to https://m.facebook.com/graphsearch/...ds_top?tsid=0.81636050529778&source=typeahead
To see if you can give some ideas on a simple logo?

The name was changed to Workers on Ap-based Gig Economy (WAGE).


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Abe vs Teamsters

I think Rich Brunelle asked the Teamsters for help. What was their price tag to show us how to do it right, or subcontract out to them.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Abe vs Teamsters
> 
> I think Rich Brunelle asked the Teamsters for help. What was their price tag to show us how to do it right, or subcontract out to them.


If the Teamsters are interested enough to begin on organizing drive they can't charge you for it until you are successfully organized. Then you create locals, build membership and collect monthly dues. This process could, mostly likely would, take a couple of years.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

andaas said:


> yeah, I think more than a few of us are interested in the organization, but we don't wish to use Facebook.


I take it there is a problem using the FB email address as opposed to a yahoo address to ask questions w/o signing up for FB.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Who said we had questions and what good is an email address if we are interested in following the (whatever the name is today) organization? 

If FB is the ONLY way to be apart of this, it will be doomed from the get go. FB is only one method to get the word out. You'll be losing out on the tens of thousands of drivers that don't do social media. (Foreigners, the Older Crowd, and for people like me that refuses to give FB all my personal information).


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

I like the idea going on here, but, I also immediately un joined after joining. Why ? Because I was instantly approved, and my facebook page wouldn't leave anyone to believe I was an UBER driver. Why does this concern me ? Anonymity is king right now, there seems to be no safeguards in place to try and prevent those that shouldn't be joining from joining.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I like the idea going on here, but, I also immediately un joined after joining. Why ? Because I was instantly approved, and my facebook page wouldn't leave anyone to believe I was an UBER driver. Why does this concern me ? Anonymity is king right now, there seems to be no safeguards in place to try and prevent those that shouldn't be joining from joining.


I hear you on that.....Last I checked, Travis was now in charge of memberships ! ;-O (Just kidding.....I think ?!?)

Andy


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

what are the plans? when will we strike? who's going to represent us and be the spokesman? what are the specific issues that need change according to this "association"? what are the methods in getting the word out? if Abe is not a leader then show us our leader. you can't lead in a closet.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ripoff Report filed by Abe against the USMA website developer:

*http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/OHS-P...y-takes-5000-from-me-and-does-not-del-1268032*


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

"They didn't even check to make sure the payment section of the site was funtional."
"I have lost thousands of dollars in lost revenue "

Any more questions about Abe Husein's motivation.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Hussein was successful at getting the ball rolling in organizing the #UberSTRIKE. But he is a divisive figure, and has a conflict of interest in leading Drivers due to his NLRB Case against Uber.
> 
> Please join this nascent group instead of following Abe Husein.
> 
> ...


Has anyone trying to organize mentioned anything about a board of directors, voting, whether their votes are weighted differently than common members, or whether there would be regular elections to select leadership, or is this all by appointment? My concern is, once you get a ruthless, self-serving dictator at the head of an organization that's supposedly representing you, its too late to realize that you were better off without.

Years ago, the AFL-CIO unionized Cook County Public Defenders. I don't think initially there were any stipends for the foot soldiers that brought them together. And the union holds elections. It seems to work. Any of these guys would have to walk a long mile to convince me they're not more interested in collecting a salary and wielding political influence than they are in how that influence will benefit any of us. Any comment in any context that suggests I won't benefit unless I'm loyal to his cause, or if I don't see it his way he'll mash my face, will instantly align me away from an individual that wants my support.

One thing seems clear. Uber is a different experience depending upon where you live. We may be better off forming regional associations to serve the purpose of helping each other learn the ropes and make this a better experience. Once we get that far we can start to think about letting Uber, or legislatures, for that matter, know what we would like to see done better.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol the simpleton got scammed out of $5k! Is he upset that his site didn't allow him to scam you suckers? Lmao!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Hussein was successful at getting the ball rolling in organizing the #UberSTRIKE. But he is a divisive figure, and has a conflict of interest in leading Drivers due to his NLRB Case against Uber.
> 
> Please join this nascent group instead of following Abe Husein.
> 
> ...


So here's the problem Chi1cabby - When one clicks on that link they get two things that are both a big *no-no* in the Social Media world (imho) a highly pixelated and grainy image for the Cover Photo and a prompt to 'Join Group' before learning anything about said Group.

The bad Cover Photo tells me the individual running the Facebook page does not know what they are doing, or does not care about _first impressions._ But more importantly, as many have said here, having to join first, to find out any information is divisive; and once I get in I can not trust that the numbers of the 'Joined Group' are legit, because one must join just to explore, if that makes sense?

I'm with you on a _better way_ to organize....for me, this isn't it. : (


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

Jake just wait till next month. I promise you the entire Kansas City will know about the new ride share company I am launching in KC. A-ryde


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

We will see Abe in 6 months trying to Sue his own Start Up for unfair treatment of drivers.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Abe Husein said:


> Jake just wait till next month. I promise you the entire Kansas City will know about the new ride share company I am launching in KC. A-ryde


Smh


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

The enemy of my enemy is my friend. I may not agree with everything that Abe has done or said. But I consider him an ally in this struggle with uber. I met Abe last week for coffee, and I will support his efforts with uberfreedom and a-ryde. Just as I have been supporting forming an app based drives association, modeled simular to the one in Seattle. Uber is laughing at us because we attack our own. If you want more from ride sharing, livery, or driving taxis, then get envolved with whom ever you can support. Divided we are weak and will fail, together with solidarity we can prevail. Pm me, I will be willing to share more.


----------

